# Lamb Chops



## GATOR240 (Oct 21, 2019)

After seeing the recent lamb post's, I decided I was long overdue for some. The wife found some chops at a reasonable price over the weekend so for Sunday nights dinner that's what we had.

I marinated the lamb in EVOO, rosemary, garlic, Kosher salt, lemon zest and ground black pepper. Then off to the cast iron frying pan for a quick sear, then finished them off to a temp of 150° (wife does not like med rare or rare ) and rested for five minutes. They came out very juicy and and had good flavor. 








The chops were served with parsley buttered potatoes and fried corn.







Thanks for looking


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 21, 2019)

Those look great Denny! I usually grill mine but I will have to try out the CI method! Love lamb chops medium rare like a steak they just melt in your mouth. Points for sure!


----------



## pigbark (Oct 21, 2019)

Not Baaaaaaaaaaaad.. lol .. they look great.. we have some in the freezer, bout time to thaw them out..


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 21, 2019)

Nice looking chops, I see them in the grocer quite often, but just never seem to put them in the cart. That may change soon. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 21, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking chops, I see them in the grocer quite often, but just never seem to put them in the cart. That may change soon.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Man you got to try them out. Grill them just like you would a medium rare steak(different seasonings obviously). You will kick your own ass for waiting so long to get some! I usually wait till I can find them on manager clearance as they are a bit pricy otherwise.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 21, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man you got to try them out. Grill them just like you would a medium rare steak(different seasonings obviously). You will kick your own ass for waiting so long to get some! I usually wait till I can find them on manager clearance as they are a bit pricy otherwise.



I know, believe me I know. My grandmother used to make them all the time. I just never seem to pull the trigger for some reason. 

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 21, 2019)

That's a nice looking plate of loin chops! I like to have a little mint jelly on hand on the rare occasions I grill up some lamb chops. RAY


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 21, 2019)

lamb chops my favourite... you did excelent job...


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2019)

Great looking chops!
We love lamb, but it's really expensive around here.
Al


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 22, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Those look great Denny! I usually grill mine but I will have to try out the CI method! Love lamb chops medium rare like a steak they just melt in your mouth. Points for sure!


Thanks SmokinVOL, They came out very juicy. I didn't feel like getting the grill out and happened to think of the CI. Will do it again on CI. Thanks for the like!


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 22, 2019)

pigbark said:


> Not Baaaaaaaaaaaad.. lol .. they look great.. we have some in the freezer, bout time to thaw them out..


Thanks pigbark!


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 22, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking chops, I see them in the grocer quite often, but just never seem to put them in the cart. That may change soon.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks Chris, We don't eat them very often but we were ready for something different and that fit the bill. Thanks for the like!


----------



## GATOR240 (Oct 22, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> That's a nice looking plate of loin chops! I like to have a little mint jelly on hand on the rare occasions I grill up some lamb chops. RAY


Thank you Ray. I eat lamb so rarely that I didn't even think about the mint jelly. Thanks for the like!



dernektambura said:


> lamb chops my favourite... you did excelent job...


Thank you and thanks for the like



SmokinAl said:


> Great looking chops!
> We love lamb, but it's really expensive around here.Al



Thanks Al. I don't know what the going rate for lamb is around here, but the price seemed pretty good. Thanks for the like!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 22, 2019)

Looks great for sure.  Love lamb chops


----------

